# Saint Petersburg & a bit more



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

This interiors (and in the previous post) are of the Catherine Palace, it is situated in Tsarskoye Selo ), 30 km from Saint Petersburg.


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

Breathtakingly beautiful. 

The magnificent architecture and the grand boulevards and so much open space and splendor. :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Hard to choose, all pics are extremely beautiful! kay:

Particularly love the light in #15/6 and 8,
and the last one in #21! :applause:

A breathtaking thread, dear Igor!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks to everyone! :drinks:

Saint Petersburg can be very different, both magnificent and gloomy. And it is populated with giant cats...


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Your cat pics are great, Igor. 
And all the others too!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone!

Once again, Catherine Palace and its thereabouts (Tsarskoye Selo).


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Catherine Palace is just fantastic. Ugly looking cat, though......


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nostalgic and poetic impressions, delicate colours. Pure beauty. :applause:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> Catherine Palace is just fantastic. Ugly looking cat, though......


This cat was real monster - 16 kg... It could sat at the table like a human (so it did on the photo). 



yansa said:


> Nostalgic and poetic impressions, delicate colours. Pure beauty. :applause:


Tank you, Silvia!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very impressive, Igor. WOOOW!


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Catherine Palace (Tsarskoye Selo) looks so perfect: almost like finding a mirage, and we don't move fearing this vision will disappear...


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

This city is absolutely breathtaking, great pictures (as usual from you)!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

gratteciel said:


> Very impressive, Igor. WOOOW!


Thank you very much, Roberto!



Eduarqui said:


> Catherine Palace (Tsarskoye Selo) looks so perfect: almost like finding a mirage, and we don't move fearing this vision will disappear...


Thanks! Here are more pics of Tsarskoye Selo. It's very impressive location, both Palace and park.



General Electric said:


> This city is absolutely breathtaking, great pictures (as usual from you)!


Thank you! Highly appreciated.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Stunning city, great pics!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

^^ thanks!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Beautiful, solid city. Very impressive indeed!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

old pics of the old city


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful city and great photos, Igor!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful looking church. I do love those magical looking Russian churches.

Similarities with Helsinki in certain respects.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Incredible!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A wonderful thread, Igor! kay:

#259/6 is astonishing, and I like the "couple" in #259/8.
Wonder why they did this strange fence around what looks like (or once was) a Romanesque church?


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> A wonderful thread, Igor! kay:
> 
> #259/6 is astonishing, and I like the "couple" in #259/8.
> Wonder why they did this strange fence around what looks like (or once was) a Romanesque church?



 thank you, Silvia.... but... are you sure about numbers #259/6 and #259/8? It seems, they are from some other tread.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

shik2005 said:


> thank you, Silvia.... but... are you sure about numbers #259/6 and #259/8? It seems, they are from some other tread.


 Sorry, Igor - I saw so much threads this morning, I mixed something up. :lol:

What I wanted to refer to was *34*/6 and 8.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

I think, #34/8 is usual for Soviet era story - old church was devoid of it's cupola & bells and turned into smth "useful", like warehouse or club or museum - make your choice. Though, judging by it's appearance, I thinks this church was converted into factory or alike. I made the shot in 2004, don't know what it looks like now. Maybe I'll see it this year


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

shik2005 said:


> I think, #34/8 is usual for Soviet era story - old church was devoid of it's cupola & bells and turned into smth "useful", like warehouse or club or museum - make your choice. Though, judging by it's appearance, I thinks this church was converted into factory or alike. I made the shot in 2004, don't know what it looks like now. Maybe I'll see it this year


 Thank you for this Information, Igor!
It's sad what they did with the old churches.
This one seems originally have been a Romanesque fortified one - such a treasure.

Will be interesting what you can find out if you maybe see it this year!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Very impressive city. The photos are the same of the city... mythical.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

charming city and I specially like those gilded interiors.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Several new impressions right from spb...


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

shik2005 said:


> This interiors (and in the previous post) are of the Catherine Palace, it is situated in Tsarskoye Selo ), 30 km from Saint Petersburg.


Catherine Palace reminds me of France's Palace of Versailles, both have identical interiors and both are situated outside the capital city. 
Versailles is 20 kms. southwest of Paris.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

capricorn2000 said:


> Catherine Palace reminds me of France's Palace of Versailles, both have identical interiors and both are situated outside the capital city.
> Versailles is 20 kms. southwest of Paris.


No wonder. Russian tzars & substantial part of nobility were heavily influenced by Western Europe, France in particular.

Next shots are from Pavlovsk - a town in close vicinity of Saint Petersberg. There was tzar's residence there. Nowdays, it's a public-access museum. There is huge park, part of it is a regular one, part - landscape park.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

*Phan-tas-tic* updates, Igor !! kay:

#49 belongs to the best sets I've ever seen here in the whole Urban Showcase.
I'm especially in love with pic No. 3, will put it on my Desktop for some time, if you allow.

I deeply admire you talent in photography!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> *Phan-tas-tic* updates, Igor !! kay:
> 
> #49 belongs to the best sets I've ever seen here in the whole Urban Showcase.
> I'm especially in love with pic No. 3, will put it on my Desktop for some time, if you allow.
> ...


Thank you, Silvia! Much appreciated! Sure, you can freely use any picture you like :

Some more from Pavlovsk









Back to Saint Petersberg. Rainy day.



Sun is back again.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Superb pictures! A great photographer in a magnificent city, sincerely.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks everybody for commenting, looking & liking. Highly appreciated!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice variety and experimentation. Especially like the view up through trees, and the rainy day shot - looks very painterly.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

shik2005 said:


> Thank you, Silvia! Much appreciated! Sure, you can freely use any picture you like


 Thank you, Igor! 

Superb update again - I also love the Rainy Day-Pic, and the last one of last set. kay: 
The iron fence is incredible!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks everybody for looking & liking 



yansa said:


> Thank you, Igor!
> 
> Superb update again - I also love the Rainy Day-Pic, and the last one of last set. kay:
> The iron fence is incredible!


This fence disturbed me for some time - I saw it's beauty, but could not catch it. My mistake was that I tried to shoot it from outside....









Next photos are from the former Nabokov's estate. The house was damaged with fire in 1995, now it's restored, but some details were lost...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The signature cat.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Vyborg. Not far from Saint Petersburg, first Vyborg Casle was founded in 1293. Was captured by Peter the Great in 1710.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

That really beautiful, stunning photos! :applause:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^Agreed!

Fantastic - very ‘documentary' in style.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really wonderful, very nice updates; well done :applause:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Stunning photos! :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful updates, Igor, great sky :applause: and nice cat. kay:



shik2005 said:


> Thanks everybody for looking & liking
> 
> 
> 
> This fence disturbed me for some time - I saw it's beauty, but could not catch it. My mistake was that I tried to shoot it from outside....


I like your pic with the leaves and the coloured building in the background very much! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

:applause: Wonderful pictures, Igor! I love them all!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks everybody for responses and kind words! Must confess - Saint Petersburg provides too many opportunities for photography... this city is too vast and too various... and I had too little time to explore it


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

That's as beautiful as great, must 1 life for all showing! Very nice update!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful pictures, Igor! kay:
Some aspects of Saint Petersburg remind me of Vienna, particularly
the statue of the man with the horse, but also some buildings.
The imperial love for splendor and decoration...


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Wonderful pictures, Igor!
> Some aspects of Saint Petersburg remind me of Vienna, particularly
> the statue of the man with the horse, but also some buildings.
> The imperial love for splendor and decoration...


Than you, Silvia! Sure, Saint Petersburg was capital of Russian Empire for 200 years (approximately)

Let's go on. Peter (Saint Petersburg) is not very old city, a little more than 300 years, but it has accumulated a lot of interesting buildings (including palaces and churches) and great views.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

gorgeous architecture and beautiful streets in Saint Petersburg :applause:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Leongname said:


> gorgeous architecture and beautiful streets in Saint Petersburg :applause:


Thanks! Yes, streets & street life are great there.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

amazing, indeed!  kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

the regal beauty of St Pete is always there...impressive bridge.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

You can definitely see the connection & similarity between Helsinki and St Petersburg - both very imperial and regal, and sharing the same colour palette.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Saint Petersburg is a grand, wonderful and monumental city! Excellent pictures, Igor!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Sumptuous! I like very much


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Very impressive updates, thanks for sharing with us this city of dreams with open eyes 

And we can understand these words, be sure:



shik2005 said:


> Thanks everybody for responses and kind words! Must confess - Saint Petersburg provides too many opportunities for photography...* this city is too vast and too various... and I had too little time to explore it *


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Interesting fish-eye experiments. A special lens?


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> Interesting fish-eye experiments. A special lens?


Yes. Samyang fisheye lens for Olympus camera. Light, compact & helps to create unusually looking pics.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks, Silvia!

The Peter and Paul Fortress (Petropavlovskaya Krepost).
Part 3.

Straight photos + couple of fisheyes...


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Great pictures,Igor! My favorite "Hares during the flood"


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Romashka01 said:


> Great pictures,Igor! My favorite "Hares during the flood"


Mine too. 
And the very last shot of this set! kay:


----------



## cehoga (Dec 13, 2005)

Underrated not only Saint petersburg all russia, great work!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Romashka01 said:


> Great pictures,Igor! My favorite "Hares during the flood"


Thanks, Roman! 



yansa said:


> Mine too.
> And the very last shot of this set! kay:


Thank you, Silvia! The light conditions were great, especially for wide angle lenses.

several night pics...











... and back to the fortress


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

always nice photos,. I love this city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow, love so much you night shots! The rest is really not bad, of course  The spin of the church in the two last pic is so overweening...


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Great, beautiful city and photos! Cannot believe St Petersburg, mostly known for its history and lower buildings, will have Europe's tallest skyscraper, the 86-storey Lakhta Center.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Nightsky said:


> Great, beautiful city and photos! Cannot believe St Petersburg, mostly known for its history and lower buildings, will have Europe's tallest skyscraper, the 86-storey Lakhta Center.


Thank you! As for Lakhta Center erection - I don't think it is a good idea. SPB has certain aura and this (or any other) skyscraper just doesn't belong.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

what a charming imperial city.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

So much beauty... kay:
Thank you for sharing, Igor!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone for visiting, 'likes' and comments 

night










and day


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I’m really intrigued by the woman in the bookshop.....


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Superb photos,Igor! 1, 2, 6 - my favorites


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Gorgeous night shots and street scenes! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Amazing pictures, Igor!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> I’m really intrigued by the woman in the bookshop.....


Yeah, she attracts attention...



Romashka01 said:


> Superb photos,Igor! 1, 2, 6 - my favorites


Thanks, Roman!



Benonie said:


> Gorgeous night shots and street scenes! kay:


Thank you, Ben!



gratteciel said:


> Amazing pictures, Igor!


Thanks, Roberto! 

around of the Savior on blood.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

wow splendid!!!


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh Peter, you blind me with your beauty, so big and yet so beautiful.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Very nice update, love it


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

The Savior on blood & some fisheyes


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful, Igor! Excellent! :applause:
I particularly love *224/8* and 227/6!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a beautiful new set, Igor!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

great update. I'm so fascinated looking at the gradious churches,the palace and the city at large.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice and clear photos of those majestic palace and its priceless collections as well as those churches,:cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Tanks everyone for viewing & feedback!

Vyborg


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice updates, I like very much the round building in the #232 and the richly decorated church "The Savior on blood" kay:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Excellent update, Igor! this one is my favorite kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful, Igor - my favourites are #232/2 and 3! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

It's high on my bucket list! Great pictures Igor! kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love the roundhouse. What function would it have served?


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> Love the roundhouse. What function would it have served?


Round Tower was built as a fortification at the market square of Vyborg. It was built in 1547–1550 by the order of Gustav I of Sweden as a part of the medieval town wall. .
Round Tower was originally an arsenal. It was later used as a prison called "The Mutton Prison", a warehouse and since 1861 by the city magistrate. In 1938, as Vyborg was part of Finland, the tower was renovated for restaurant use after the design of architect Uno Ullberg. Today it serves as a restaurant and is one of the most popular sights in Vyborg. Tower's diameter is circa 21 meters (69 feet). (from the WiKi)

It is popular place, very much so, judging by the amount of the parked cars.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

lovely regal architecture of this imperial capital.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

what a lovely photo update !


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

So a thorough renovation of the church. Good!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful update kay:

And thank you for the explanation


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks everybody for commenting and viewing 

Some shots from Vyborg


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great update, dear Igor, with nice balcony pic! kay:

My favourite pic -what an interesting, cute round building! 



shik2005 said:


>


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Orhan Pamuk says in _‘Istanbul, Memories & The City’_ that the picturesque lies mainly in decay - not in the perfectly preserved. I think there is a lot of truth in that.


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

Some very interesting buildings - I hope I can find short history of that.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Great update, dear Igor, with nice balcony pic! kay:
> 
> My favourite pic -what an interesting, cute round building!


 It is Round Tower, 21 meters in diameter. Originally it was an arsenal, then it served as a prison, later it became a warehouse and now ta-dam! there is a restaurant there.



openlyJane said:


> Orhan Pamuk says in _‘Istanbul, Memories & The City’_ that the picturesque lies mainly in decay - not in the perfectly preserved. I think there is a lot of truth in that.


I think so, too.



VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> Some very interesting buildings - I hope I can find short history of that.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic church, Igor, great museum, and this one is my favourite kay:



shik2005 said:


>


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ +1 Count me in! Great set Igor. kay:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

gorgeous city..


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

St Petersburg looks awesome. Nice pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

beautiful shots and that orthodox church is just amazing./


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful update, Igor!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice weather, Igor! 
Great set, and my favourites are 3, 4, 6 and the "Silver Whisper" with thunderstorm cell above it! :applause:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Nice weather, Igor!
> Great set, and my favourites are 3, 4, 6 and the "Silver Whisper" with thunderstorm cell above it! :applause:


The storm caught up with us on the bridge 

We were very wet... and my wife was furious with me, because it was my idea to cross Neva river at that moment.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Such a beautiful confection of colours. St Petersburg really does seem very Baltic in its style. so different to Moscow.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Fantastic pictures, love the blue church and the clouds!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Impressive pictures of a charming place.


----------

